# Bit into chicken with pink inside!



## r0dxx (Jul 24, 2005)

How bad is this? I put it in the microwave right after...It was pinkish shade not dark pink, but a light pink color. Am i doomed for sickness, or will I be alright?

Anything I can take?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2005)

You're going to die man!


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Jul 24, 2005)

doomed!!


----------



## 01warrior (Jul 24, 2005)

dude ur fine no big deal


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 24, 2005)

I thought if it's pink, you get sick? Am I totally wrong? My mom always told me if its pink and you eat it you will get really sick.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Mitch Martin:* Sorry, your seatbelt seems to be broken. What do you recommend I do? 
*Cab Driver:* I recommend you stop being such a faggot.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> I thought if it's pink, you get sick?


 No, There is a really small chance, but if you spit it out I think it wouldn't matter anyway. You're fine.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 24, 2005)

If it's pink chicken with no disease, you're fine. If it's pink chicken with salmonella, you're probably going to get sick.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 24, 2005)

How common is salmonella?


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 24, 2005)

I buy the Cooking Good, frozen chicken. It comes in a 4lb bag... 

Also is it ok to put the frozen chicken write onto the foreman, after washing it down?


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 24, 2005)

Cook it in a proper oven.


----------



## VipeR (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dbmd/diseaseinfo/salmonellosis_g.htm


----------



## Super Hulk (Jul 25, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> How bad is this? I put it in the microwave right after...It was pinkish shade not dark pink, but a light pink color. Am i doomed for sickness, or will I be alright?
> 
> Anything I can take?



cooking meat in a microwave doesnt kill the germs, at least thats what i heard


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> cooking meat in a microwave doesnt kill the germs, at least thats what i heard


 ...

*USDA Issues Meat and Poultry Irradiation Proposal *- Food Safety and Inspection Service, United States Department of Agriculture.
Food irradiation is the process of exposing food to radiant energy in order to reduce or eliminate bacteria. Forms of radiant energy include: microwave and infrared radiation, which heat food during cooking; visible light or ultraviolet light, which are used to dry food or kill surface microorganisms; and ionizing radiation, which penetrates deeply into food, killing microorganisms without raising the temperature of the food significantly. Food is most often irradiated commercially to reduce the numbers of pathogenic microorganisms, to extend shelf-life, or to eliminate insect pests. Food irradiation for these purposes is practiced in many countries, including the United States. http://www.fsis.usda.gov/oa/background/irradprop.htm


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *USDA Issues Meat and Poultry Irradiation Proposal *- Food Safety and Inspection Service, United States Department of Agriculture.
> Food irradiation is the process of exposing food to radiant energy in order to reduce or eliminate bacteria. Forms of radiant energy include: microwave and infrared radiation, which heat food during cooking; visible light or ultraviolet light, which are used to dry food or kill surface microorganisms; and ionizing radiation, which penetrates deeply into food, killing microorganisms without raising the temperature of the food significantly. Food is most often irradiated commercially to reduce the numbers of pathogenic microorganisms, to extend shelf-life, or to eliminate insect pests. Food irradiation for these purposes is practiced in many countries, including the United States. http://www.fsis.usda.gov/oa/background/irradprop.htm



Sorry to sound dumb, but does that mean it's good to microwave before eating?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 25, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Sorry to sound dumb



To late!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

don't ask me why but when my daughter was around one she was sitting in the grocery cart n pinched a piece of raw pork off a piece of meat and ate it before i could get it away. i called her dr in a panic and he said not to even worry about it. another time miss smartypants climbed over the babygate and ate a piece of food out of romeos cage. romeo was a pet rat... again her dr said don't even worry about it. she didn't get sick either time. if you are relatvely healthy you can't get sick that easy.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 25, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> To late!



He didn't say "I don't want to sound dumb". He admitted it freely, and also apologized. Quite the decent thing to do. 

And you're missing an "O" BTW............so where's your apology, huh?  

EDIT - and I had to fix a typo in this post, so for that I too apologize


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

touche


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 25, 2005)

Agree 100%.    If you didn't get sick then the pink chicken was free of salmonella and your fine and no harm. I'm sure everyone who eats chicken has been in the same position. I've done it probably 100 times in my life and I'm still here typing this to you. Hell I did it the other day and said fuck it. Never been sick yet. 



			
				musclepump said:
			
		

> If it's pink chicken with no disease, you're fine. If it's pink chicken with salmonella, you're probably going to get sick.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh...I was under the impression pink = sick. I didn't know it wasn't a common thing, I thought it was a given. I guess I eat soo much chicken I was bound to have one piece pink I eat like 2-3 breasts a day. I think this one was pink because it was bigger then the rest, might not have cooked it as much inside. 

I usually microwave them before I eat them, and that seems to keep them nice and white inside.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 26, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> He didn't say "I don't want to sound dumb". He admitted it freely, and also apologized. Quite the decent thing to do.
> 
> And you're missing an "O" BTW............so where's your apology, huh?
> 
> EDIT - and I had to fix a typo in this post, so for that I too apologize




You're under 100 post. For replying in such a hasty manner I suggest we ban you! 

And you're from Canada!


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 26, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> For replying in such a hasty manner I suggest we ban you!



How would I live without my daily dose of Foreman? I'd have to start watching Dr. Phil again   



> And you're from Canada!



Keep me around - we can't get anything here in Canada - you can brag everytime there's a new product I can't try


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 26, 2005)

Not to worry Foreman is back and posting 



			
				NEO_72 said:
			
		

> How would I live without my daily dose of Foreman? I'd have to start watching Dr. Phil again
> 
> 
> 
> Keep me around - we can't get anything here in Canada - you can brag everytime there's a new product I can't try


----------



## largepkg (Jul 26, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> How would I live without my daily dose of Foreman?



How do you live with it?   





			
				NEO_72 said:
			
		

> Keep me around - we can't get anything here in Canada - you can brag everytime there's a new product I can't try



OK OK, we'll let you stay. Did you know we have this stuff in the States that you use to wipe your tushy with? They call it toilet paper. I bet you guys wish you had some of this stuff so you could stop using damp leaves.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 26, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> How do you live with it?



I was kidding man.   







> OK OK, we'll let you stay. Did you know we have this stuff in the States that you use to wipe your tushy with? They call it toilet paper. I bet you guys wish you had some of this stuff so you could stop using damp leaves.



Oh no you didn't.......you're right. I AM under 100 posts, so I don't know how the 'mom' jokes fly around here. You got off easy!


----------



## largepkg (Jul 26, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> Oh no you didn't.......you're right. I AM under 100 posts, so I don't know how the 'mom' jokes fly around here. You got off easy!




Oh, yes I did! 

All is fair in love, war, and the internet!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Sorry to sound dumb, but does that mean it's good to microwave before eating?


Bad for germs, and for taste 

GO GRILLED or GO HOME!!!!


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 26, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> All is fair in love, war, and the internet!



In that case you need to get to a dermatologist stat. Looks like that blackhead's gonna consume your whole head   

Or does your boyfriend get jealous if he see you posting pics for all the guys?

(just kiddng man - I'm not even picture worthy until I shed another 15 lbs, and even then it will be up for debate  )


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bad for germs, and for taste
> 
> GO GRILLED or GO HOME!!!!



I thoguht it was good to microwave before eating? I make 12 on sunday and put them in fridge and heat in microwave before I eat it...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

i've been cooking my chicken breasts in a crock pot with onions and garlic and a little water. they come out juicy and if you want you can add a marinade or sauce and grill them for a bit after.


----------

